# Cyclogest and period starting early



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,

I'm on day 12 of my 2ww and have been using cyclogest since my IUI, which was carried out 1dpo.  I have been having period type pains for the last couple of days and my period is beginning this afternoon. I used cyclogest for the first time during the 2ww of my previous cycle, and my period didn't start until 3 or 4 days after I stopped using it (so 17-18 dpo) so I'm confused as to why I haven't even made it to the end of the two weeks with progesterone support this time.  Is it possible that my natural progesterone level has just dropped more quickly this month than last month and that the amount in the cyclogest hasn't been sufficient this month to keep my period at bay?  

Many thanks,

NM.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi NM,

You tend to find that bleeding can occur at different points in assisted cycles. Some people do bleed before test day and some after despite adequate levels of progesterone support. As you say the progesterone can help to keep AF at bay by supporitng the lining for a little longer than the natural cycle. It may be that natural levels fell a little quicker this month and that's why bleeding has happend earlier  

Do speak to your clinic if you have questions about your treatment. Sorry that it wasn't to be this month  

Maz x


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Maz,

Thanks for your reply to my email, just to update you - what I thought was my period on Wednesday didn't progress to anything and had completely stopped by that evening.  Today I got my BFP!!!!!  Can't believe it, i was convinced that if the bleeding wasn't my period then it was just down to the drugs (was put on the ocp in June due to ovarian cyst then had menopur, trigger shot and cyclogest this month.) 

Thanks again for your time,

NM.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi NM,

Wasn't a big bleed then  Huge congrats on your BFP. All the best for a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Maz x


----------

